# Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

I would love to see how different cars with different options compare to each other. There may be something to learn from different coding and controllers.
Here is my current coding, not counting what is being done to it at the dealership right now.
Options/Platform:
2004 V6 Touareg, Air Susp, Xenon, NAV, Rear Diff.
No rear hatch assist.
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 022 906 032 BF
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0005
Coding: 0001133
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 K
Component: AL 600 6Q 0361
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 B
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0106
Coding: 0014593
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 04926
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2702
Coding: 0105692
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 B
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3201
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 31414

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2710
Coding: 0005131
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 L
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0076
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 25807
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0202
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 A
Component: Navigation 0627
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: KH HSG 0101
Coding: 0000081
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 456 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0104
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0627
Coding: 0005077
Shop #: WSC 00001
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 E
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0013
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 C
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0529
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 20113


_Modified by aircooled at 10:26 PM 9-23-2004_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Excellent idea, my geek friend!








Chassis Type: 7L - Treggie
Scan: 01,02,03,05,08,09,15,16,17,19,1C,22,25,29,31,32,34,36,39,46,56,65,68,6E

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 022 906 032 BF
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0007
Coding: 0001133
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 K
Component: AL 600 6Q 0422
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0014593
Shop #: WSC 26074
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105692
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 C
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 26074
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2921
Coding: 0005131
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
XXXXXXXXXXX ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 31: Engine other
Controller: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 32: Differential Locks
Controller: 0AC 927 771 B
Component: SG-Quersperre  5018
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0702
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2M HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 180 
Component: Radio DE2 0008
Coding: 0001405
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0210390
Shop #: WSC 26074
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.



_Modified by sciencegeek at 8:09 PM 7-7-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (sciencegeek)*

Some interesting if not obvious changes. There are some coding differences that might be worth looking at in the TPMS system, as well as central convenience. I saw that you scanned you airbags.
To be honest, I'm too afraid to scan the airbag controller in fear of find ing the one that is defective.
So now, we need a V6/V8 w/out Xenon, a V8, A V8 with keyless access/start, and a V10.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

...riveting...lets go paint our calipers and watch the paint dry


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (Leweyb)*

Be careful not to paint the "rivets."


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (Leweyb)*

Then don't click on the link.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Just posting the differences between mine and aircooled's. V-8 with Premium Plus package and 19"s. Serial # 0164XX.
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DA
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020
Coding: 0007875
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q 0382
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Coding: 0131304
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop#: WSC 00000
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105724
Address 16: Steering Wheel
Coding: 0000032
Address 17: Instruments
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2820
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Component: Sitzverstillung 0701
Address 46: Central Conv.
Component: BO HSG 0101
Coding: 0000085
Address 47: Sound System
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Shop#: WSC 20130


_Modified by DenverBill at 6:49 PM 7-8-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Bill, based on certain coding difference, you can see that you have the convenience package with keyless entry (coding in 05, 06 and maybe 16 and 46).
Do you have the winter package with heated steering wheel?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Very perceptive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No winter package with heated steering wheel. The different code for the steering wheel is probably due to the power adjustment feature.


_Modified by DenverBill at 9:12 PM 7-8-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Spockcat, what is your base coding for module 09 on the V10?
I was helping TREGinginCO get rid of his DRL block, and noticed that he had a coding of 0101599.
Also notices a few other differences:
His (V6/Xenon):
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000002
Mine (V6/Xenon/Air):
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Do you think the difference in coding is related to the Air susp? Curious to see another Xenon w/out air.



_Modified by aircooled at 1:36 PM 8-19-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*V6 without Air has 1C Level sensing*

Also noticed that the V6 without Air* ALSO* has controller 1C: Level Sensing. Might this be what tells various components the angle (like hill decent assist, which is only supposed to activate when over a 20% grade)?


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Aircooled,
I can't post all of my codes since I don't have a VAG COM. But I got VAGed earlier today and my code for Central Electrics (09) is also 0101599 (before the change). I have a V8 with Nav and no air susp.


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Here's VAG-COM info for VIN 26k, V8, No Air, Convenience, Winter Pkg, Premium Sound 1, Park Assist. I've VAG'd seat belt chime and DRL in MFI.

VAG-COM Version: Release 404.0-S
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DA
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q 0382
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0014337
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0100447
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 C
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3201
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 970 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 1720
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: S2 HSG 0101
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 180 
Component: Radio DE2 0007
Coding: 0001035
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## boulderbean (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

V8 VIN 41XXX all options except 4 zone AC, purchased Jan 2004, only probelm to date is the air bag fault new harness installed.
Items with differences, compared to first post by aircooled.
XXXXX
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4DO 907 560 DA
Component: 4.2L V8/V5 G 0020
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q 0382
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 B
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0014593
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131 304
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: SeatMem Pass
Controller: 7L0 959760
Component: sitzverstelling
Coding: 000 701
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105692
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2921
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 B
Component: Navigation 0627
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2N HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 G
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 20113


----------



## urbanstructured (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

I would LOVE to know how to get the climate control system to stay off until I turn it back on. It will return to the last setting after some rest time. when i turn off the a/c or heater, I want it off until i turn it back on. if anyone knows the code toperform this, or might point me in the reight direction, I'd be really thankful!


----------



## urbanstructured (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (Leweyb)*

sadly, one of mine is. I thought it was a fluke, but apparently, it's over inflated or the the cartridge has too much pressure. I guess I'll find out the hard way!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Spockcat's V10 Codes*

Here are the codes for Spockcat's V10 TDI. Thank you Spockcat for posting them.
Options/Platform:
V10 TDI, PKD-PTW-TTH
Winter, Conv, NAV, Air, Xenon
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5979
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 01814
No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 L
Component: AL 600 6Q 0447
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0022785
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00166 - Access/Start Authorization Switch
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 L
Component: 2703
Coding: 0111836
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533)
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5979
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 01814
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2921
Coding: 0021131
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0628
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2N HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 466
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628
Coding: 0005055
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 G
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*KevCO's Codes*

KevCO's codes.
Options/Platform:
V6, Xenons.
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 022 906 032 BF
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0007
Coding: 0000133
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 K
Component: AL 600 6Q 0564
Coding: 0004153
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0014337
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00166 - Access/Start Authorization Switch
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0101599
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000031
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 970 L
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 1821
Coding: 0007231
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0702
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2K HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 180 
Component: Radio DE2 0008
Coding: 0001035
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414


----------



## kevinCO (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: KevCO's Codes (aircooled)*

Chris,
Thanks for vagging mine. I add more info to this. Hope it will help.
VIN: 051XXX
Off-Gray, Xenon, PPII, Sound I.
And, Wondering when are you gonna hook up the rear fog light? I'm thinking about doing it, too. As long as I got my euro switch in, I wish I can do it with you if you are available.








Besides, the most important thing is that..... still owe you







loh...







Thanks.
kev


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: KevCO's Codes (kevinCO)*

Let me know if you and/or Chris decide to do it. I finally got my side panel fastened securely Friday. Last off-road session with Chris had rattled it loose. I am not much assistance physically at present, but can offer some insight on the position of the body panel pins, modules, and the various contortions necessary to get the job done. It's not hard, just requires the patience of Job.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: KevCO's Codes (kevinCO)*

Thanks Kev, I'll add that info.
As for the Fog Light, I have all the parts I need, (wire kit, wire, bulb), I just need time to do it. I'll very carefully document my efforts.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: KevCO's Codes (aircooled)*

I'd be interested in watching the "install" of the rear fog too... even though I don't have any plans to put one on my 'T'
And I also owe Chris some














for his work on my 'T'!


----------



## kevinCO (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: KevCO's Codes (DenverBill)*

Bill, Chris,
Thanks for the offer. Appreciate it!
I'll let you guys know after check out all the parts needed & get them. And, how about this.... Go to you guys with







!?








TREGinginCO,
I didn't plan to do the rear fog light, too. But after I saw the pics of T in the dust (Chris took the pics in the back of me), I think that will be a good idea to put it on. That would be good ID when you are in snow, foggy, dusty condition, especially here in CO.







I'll let you know also when I'm ready to install it.
By the way, How was your (Bill & TREGinginCO) trip on 9/25?
kev


_Modified by kevinCO at 11:11 AM 9-26-2004_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: KevCO's Codes (kevinCO)*

All you need from the dealer is the wiring set: 000-979-133; a length of wire with the correct pins on each end. You can get the P21W bulb and whatever wire connectors you want to use at any auto parts store. I used 18 gauge stranded wire, 12 feet from my local Ace Hardware (also got the butt connectors there).







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Would love to see an 05 w/o TPS!


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

2004 V8 VIN: 0007xx
Nav, Conv, Winter, Xenon
(no heated steering wheel icon)

Address 01: Engine
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DA
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0010
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q 0565
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 03164
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 907 379 B
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0106
Coding: 0014337
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 04926
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0201
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 39542
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2701
Coding: 0101630
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 953 549 C
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3201
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 920 980 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2710
Coding: 0005131
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 22: AWD
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 04926
Address 29: Left Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 31: Engine other
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 
Address 33: OBD-II
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: OBD-II/EOBD
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0201
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 37: Navigation
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 887 A
Component: Navigation 0627
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 39: Right Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: K7 HSG 0101
Coding: 0000081
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 56: Radio
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0627
Coding: 0005077
Shop #: WSC 00001
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 907 273 E
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0013
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper  2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 044 C
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0526
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

2004 V6 - Prem Pack II, Park assist, Sound I
VIN: 48XXX
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,45,46,47,55,56,65,68,6E,77
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 022 906 032 BF
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0007
Coding: 0000133
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 K
Component: AL 600 6Q 0422
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0014337
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0100446
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 970 L
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 1821
Coding: 0005131
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0702
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2K HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 456
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 180
Component: Radio DE2 0008
Coding: 0001035
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Many thanks to Spockcat for dumping this at the weekend.
John.


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (jgkptreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgkptreg* »_I've VAG'd seat belt chime and DRL in MFI.

I would love to get VAG'd just like yours and also bypass the NAV accept screen and lowered air suspension by an inch?















Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,45,46,47,55,56,65,68,6E,77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DA
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 BG
Component: AL 600 6Q 0459
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 D
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0108
Coding: 0014593
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105695
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 C
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2921
Coding: 0023231
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0628
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2M HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628
Coding: 0005077
Shop #: WSC 40907
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0211390
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:35 AM 10-13-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms ([email protected])*

Thanks Andy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Coding from a V10 in Germany. Not sure of all the options.
Address 01: Engine
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 070 906 016 AA
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5358
Coding: 0010575
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 09D 927 750 AH
Component: AL 600 6Q 0398
Coding: 0004136
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0022785
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 135 L
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 937 049 L
Component: 2703
Coding: 0111870
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 11: Engine II
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 070 906 016 AA
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5358
Coding: 0010575
Shop #: WSC 31414
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 920 880 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2820
Coding: 0005111
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 815 071 A
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0121
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 22: AWD
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 135 L
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 29: Left Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 31: Engine other
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 
Note: Excessive Comm Errors
Address 33: OBD-II
Protocol: ????
Controller: OBD-II/EOBD, Protocol Keyword: $0808
Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 47252
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 959 257 
Component: Steuergerät 0201
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 37: Navigation
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 887 A
Component: Navigation 0634
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 39: Right Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: BH HSG 0101
Coding: 0000081
Shop #: WSC 01547
Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 56: Radio
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0634
Coding: 0027057
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 77: Telephone
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 035 729 
Component: CIB PAH HW 200 SW 0242
 Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (spockcat)*

Hi,
Anybody able to do something yet with data provided from the german v10?


----------



## kayak_k1 (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

2004 V6 VIN 021xxx
Air, Xenon, Conv, PPII, Park, Hitch.
VAG-COM Version: Beta 500.9-UD

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 31 33 34 36
37 39 45 46 47 55 56 65 68 69 6E 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 022 906 032 BF
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0007
Coding: 0001133
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 K
Component: AL 600 6Q 0564
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 01422
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105695
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 02 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0952
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2820
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 L
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0076
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 31: Engine other
Controller: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 33: OBD-II
Controller: OBD-II/EOBD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0702
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: B3 HSG 0101
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 180 
Component: Radio DE2 0007
Coding: 0001405
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0210390
Shop #: WSC 01422
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer
Controller: 7L0 907 383 E
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8254
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01422
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 7L0 919 283 D
Component: 33 Einparkhilfe 0806
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by kayak_k1 at 6:23 PM 3-19-2005_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (Thanandon)*

Sorry Thanandon, caught up in yesterday (and todays) election drama.
From the number I see, this vehicle has: keyless w/ convenience, no heated steering wheel, no TPMS (completely missing the controller) and different NAV radio coding that looks interesting.
I'll try the NAV coding today and see what it does.
As for TPMS, I need to decode the central electronics options, and possible the instruments codes to see if there is a code we can use to turn off the TPMS system.
I'll post any result here and/or into any appropriate threads if I have a break thru.


----------



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Here's a dump from the VAG-COM's auto-scan.
Vehicle: 2005 V6, air suspension, Xenon, Rear Diff Lock
VIN: 0104xx
Mods: I've made mods for the seatbelt chime, DRLs on the MFI, and Xenon + Halogen high beams enabled.
Anyone know what those fault codes at address 46 mean?
Jim
VAG-COM Version: Release 409.0-S

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,45,46,47,55,56,65,68,6E,77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 022 906 032 FT
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 6388
Coding: 0001133
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 BA
Component: AL 750 6A 0556
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 E
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0202
Coding: 0014594
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105692
Shop #: WSC 08148
2 Faults Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2921
Coding: 0005231
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
 Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: H0 HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
5 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right)
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30: Left
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking: Rear Right (F223)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 180 
Component: Radio DE2 0009
Coding: 0001405
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Modified by Jim Lawyer at 4:41 PM 11-3-2004_


_Modified by Jim Lawyer at 5:11 PM 11-3-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Recoded the NAV radio to 27057. No noticeable changes, notably no Video in Motion, no functional pitch and roll gauges.

A questions to Jim, your don't have TPMS, do you? I am wonder what fuses you have in place in the TPMS fuse spots. I'll have to look later to see exactly what ones those are, but they are listed in the manual, and there should be three of them.


_Modified by aircooled at 12:04 PM 11-3-2004_


----------



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

On the 2005 model, TPMS was optional. I didn't want it, so, you're right.
Regarding the fuses, I'm happy to poke around...give me more specifics on where I should look and for what.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (Jim Lawyer)*

Jim, look for the following:
fuses Left 24, Right 27, and see if there is a fuse in Left 51? Is is labeled as Air Quality Sensor, TPMS, Diagnosis.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Jim,
Can you read your module 65 which is TPM ?
I am hot to know what a non TPM vehicle reads so I can try that to disable my TPM..
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Jim, look for the following:
fuses Left 24, Right 27, and see if there is a fuse in Left 51? Is is labeled as Air Quality Sensor, TPMS, Diagnosis.

Left 24: Empty, listed in manual as TPMS
Left 51: Filled, listed in manual as "Diagnosis" and "Air Quality Sensor"
Right 27: Filled, listed in manual as TPMS
Seems rather strange to have a fuse in R27.
Any idea about those fault codes in my VAG scan?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (See5)*

There are now two vehicles w/out TPMS, and neither of them have a scan of module 65, which makes me think that it is not there to scan. I think the ultimate solution is to find the TPMS module and unplug it from the CAN-BUS.
Jim, I don't know about the codes, but unless you are experience noticeable problems with the vehicle now, I would clear those codes and see if they re-appear.


_Modified by aircooled at 11:04 AM 11-3-2004_


----------



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (See5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *See5* »_Can you read your module 65 which is TPM ?

I believe that the VAG software was unsuccessful communicating with module 65. I watched the auto-scan and it was unsuccessful for several modules. The dump of the scan appears earlier in this post. Perhaps the lack of TPMS means I don't have that module?


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (Jim Lawyer)*

Jim,
I believe there is a choice in the lower right of your active modules screen that will display less used modules? You can then select them by # and purpose?
( I am going from memory here)
Thanks again,
Bruce


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (See5)*

See5, by doing an auto-scan, I will scan ALL controllers that are listed in for the 7L Touareg platform, and module 65 is one of them. If you don't see it in the scan results, it's not there.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_See5, by doing an auto-scan, I will scan ALL controllers that are listed in for the 7L Touareg platform, and module 65 is one of them. If you don't see it in the scan results, it's not there.

That makes sense, unfortunately.
Guess I will have to try to get a buy back so I can get an 05 without TPM ????


_Modified by See5 at 12:49 PM 11-3-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (See5)*

Good luck on that. Have you tried remove all THREE fuses as I mentioned above to see if that helps? Also, do as i said above, you need to find the TPMS controller and unplug it.
Anyway, that is NOT what this tread is about. I suggest that we take those other discussion to their relevant threads.


----------



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Jim, I don't know about the codes, but unless you are experience noticeable problems with the vehicle now, I would clear those codes and see if they re-appear.

I performed the VAG auto scan with the car on, but not running. Is it possible that these faults are because those modules require the car to be running?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (Jim Lawyer)*

No, it should make no difference. By chance, did you ever run the battery completely down?


----------



## VWTreg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

I got some errors but here is my current coding, are these serious errors?
2004 V6 Touareg.
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,45,46,47,55,56,65,68,6E,77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 022 906 032 BF
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0005
Coding: 0000133
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
18104 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from Steering Column Controller
P1696 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
18033 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from TCU
P1625 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 K
Component: AL 600 6Q 0361
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 B
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0106
Coding: 0014337
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 K
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 02146
1 Fault Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2701
Coding: 0100447
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533)
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3201
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 970 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 1610
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 L
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0076
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: 9Z HSG 0101
Coding: 0000081
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 180 
Component: Radio DE2 0007
Coding: 0001035
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0010339
Shop #: WSC 02146
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 C
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0529
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 02146
1 Fault Found:
02607 - Control Module (Relay?) for Aux. Water Heater (J737)
004 - No Signal/Communication
End -------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (VWTreg)*

Would you mind posting your exact configuration including features? You have a few interesting codings I have not seen yet.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Here are mine, including a couple related to the "hill descent workshop" problem:
VAG-COM Version: Release 409.0-US

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,45,46,47,55,56,65,68,6E,77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5676
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 BB
Component: AL 600 6Q 0467
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 D
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0108
Coding: 0022785
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
02054 - Control Module for Differential Locks (J647)
013 - Check DTC Memory
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00166 - Access/Start Authorization Switch
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 044 H
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 X 3717
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 07322
9 Faults Found:
01087 - Basic Setting Not Performed
000 - -
02599 - Left Rear Temperature Flap Motor (V313)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
02597 - Left Rear Upper Body Vent Motor (V315)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00064 - Left B-pillar/Footwell Shut-Off Flap Motor (V212)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00362 - Left Rear Air Flap Motor (V239)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
02600 - Right Rear Temperature Flap Motor (V314)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
02598 - Right Rear Upper Body Vent Motor (V316)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00057 - Right B-pillar/Footwell Shut-Off Flap Motor (V211)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00363 - Right Rear Air Flap Motor (V240)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 L
Component: 2703
Coding: 0111806
Shop #: WSC 31414
2 Faults Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5676
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2921
Coding: 0005131
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0628
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2N HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 07322
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628
Coding: 0005077
Shop #: WSC 40707
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0211390
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 G
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

I'm trying to use the information in this thread to figure out how to get the heated steering wheel icon to appear in the MFI. Someone suggested in another thread that the coding of the Instrument controller (number 17) might have something to do with this.
Many of you have generously posted your VAG settings. The problem is that in some cases it isn't clear which options the cars have. If you've posted your VAG codes here please edit your post to indicate which options you have. In particular, I'm interested in knowing if you have the Winter package. Also, if you have the winter package, do you get the heated steering wheel icon in the MFI (and do you have the color MFI)? I really appreciate the information.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (TregOH)*

Here are my codes; there are a couple of faults that are due to my nav unit being replaced - I guess the codes were never reset when the work was done. Check my signature for my options (I do have the winter package) and note that I have done the following mods: disable nav acceptance screen, disable seat belt chime, DRL's in the MFI, and halogen passing beams on with xenon high beams. I do get the heated steering wheel icon in my (color) MFI. Hope this helps!

VAG-COM Version: Release 404.0-S

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,45,46,47,55,56,65,68,6E,77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DA
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 BG
Component: AL 600 6Q 0459
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 D
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0108
Coding: 0014337
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0101596
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2921
Coding: 0021131
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00464 - Control Module with Display for Radio and Navigation (J503)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00464 - Control Module with Display for Radio and Navigation (J503)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0628
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module: Not Coded
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 G
Component: AY HSG 3210
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00464 - Control Module with Display for Radio and Navigation (J503)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628
Coding: 0005077
Shop #: WSC 01057
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0211390
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_VAG-COM Version: Release 404.0-S

Don't forget to update to version 4.09!


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (sciencegeek)*

Ah yes, I've been meaning to do that. Thanks for reminding me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (ksand)*

Thanks ksand. Anybody else? It will be very helpful to know your options in addition to the VAG codes.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (TregOH)*

The following is a VAS scan that Spockcat received from jinxegg. Sockcat asked me to post it in here since he is away on vacation. Most of it was in Greek so Nick (makbros) and myself translated as much as we could. The translated phrases are withing squigley brackets. The untranslated Greek text can not be displayed herecorrectly because they are embedded as Unicode text withing the word document. If anyone is interested in translating the rest of it, IM spockcat or myself for the work-in-progress doc:
VAS 5051 Diagnostic protocol 28.12.2004 14:10 
Dealer code: Release: 
**** Basis V07.00.00 03/08/2004 Volkswagen V07.55.00 25/11/2004 
Dealer data: Licence number : 
********** ******* 

VIN: 
WVGZZZ7LZ3D011*** 

Vehicle: 
Model: Volkswagen 
Ôype: 7L - Touareg 2003 > 
Model year: 2003 (3) 
Edition: Limousine 
Engine code type: AZZ 3,2l 162kW 
Diagnosis time duration (ZE): 24 
Error memory content: 
Climatronic 2-C 
7L6907040D 
CLIMAtronic R/L 
Codification 20 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0302 
2 Error diagnosis 

00668 002 
ÔÜóç ðáñï÷Þò åðáöÞ 30 
{the lower limit has been exceeded}
{sporadic}

01299 013 
{diagnosis channel for control module-J533??}
{read fault memory}
{sporadic}

Engine management Motronic 
022906032BE 
MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 
Codification 1133 
Workshop code **** 
--- 
0008 
0 {recognized faults}
Automatic transmission 6 gear 09D 
09D927750BC 
AL 600 6Q 
Codification 4136 
**** {Workshop code}
------------ 
--- 
0456 
0 {recognized faults}
ABS/EDS/ASR/ESP 4Motion Mark 25 
7L0907379B 
ESP ALLRAD MK25 
Codification 14593 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0106 
0 {recognized faults}
ECM for electric circuit 
7L6937049K 
Codification 105700 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
2701 
0 {recognized faults}
Airbag 
3D0909601B 
4 Airbag 8.4E+ H07 
Codification 8244 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0641 
0 {recognized faults}
ECM steering column 
7L6953549B 
Lenks?ulenmodul 
Codification 31 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
3201 
0 {recognized faults}
Instrument gauge 
7L6920880 
KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 
Codification 7111 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
2710 
0 {recognized faults}
Gateway data bus running gear 
6N0909901 
Gateway K<>CAN 
Codification 6 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0101 
0 {recognized faults}
ECM 4wd transfer case 
0AD927755AB 
TRANSFERCASE 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0094 
0 {recognized faults}
{imobilizer}
3D0909135F 
Kessy 
Codification 232 
**** {Workshop code}
5WK47021 
--- 
6120 
XXXXXXXXXXX 
ELV 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
XXXX 
0 {recognized faults}
Lights left 
3D0909157 
EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 
Codification 3 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
X012 
0 {recognized faults}
Suspension level adjustment 
7L6907553B 
LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 
Codification 15520 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
3650 
0 {recognized faults}
Lights right 
3D0909158 
EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 
Codification 3 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
X012 
0 {recognized faults}
Comfort settings with doors front/back and interior by-pass 
7L0959933E 
1D HSG 
Codification 85 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0200 
7L0959701 
Tuersteuergeraet FS 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0104 
7L0959702 
Tuersteuergeraet BF 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0104 
7L0959703 
Tuersteuergeraet HL 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0104 
7L0959704 
Tuersteuergeraet HR 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0104 
7L0907719 
Neigungssensor 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0018 
7L6951171 
A Innenraumsensor 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0019 
0 {recognized faults}
Radio Delta 
7L6035195 
Radio DE2 
Codification 1407 
Workshop code **** 
------------ 
--- 
0007 
0 {recognized faults}
ECM windshield wipers 
7L0955119F 
Front Wiper 
Codification 2 
**** {Workshop code}
------------ 
--- 
2416 
0 {recognized faults}
Work stages performed : 
Íï. {mask/control name/status/checkpoint	{result}
1. {Begin diagnosis}	28.12.2004 14:02 
2. {car identification}	
3. {checking car control systems}	
4. {finished checking car control systems}	
5. {content of fault memory}	
6. {checkup program 1}	
7. {operability check} 1: SYS87_7L_____1_0203_11_Verb_ueber_Datenbus {connection with control module??}	OK 
8. {control program 2}	
{Control program 1:}
{systems control program}
08 - {electronic climate control system} - {diagnosis channel for control module-J533???}
- {connected to control module???}
- {connected to diagnosis channel for control module???}
08 - {electronic climate control system} - ÔÜóç ðáñï÷Þò åðáöÞ 30 
- ÔÜóç ðáñï÷Þò ãéá ôïí åãêÝöáëï -J255 (åðáöÞ 30) 
{personal control program}
- {readiness code creation}
{control program 2:}
{systems control program}
08 - {electronic climate control system}- {diagnosis channel for control module-J533???}
OK {connected to control module???}
- {connected to diagnosis channel for control module???}
08 - {electronic climate control system}- ÔÜóç ðáñï÷Þò åðáöÞ 30 
- ÔÜóç ðáñï÷Þò ãéá ôïí åãêÝöáëï -J255 (åðáöÞ 30) 
{personal control program}
- {readiness code creation}
{operability check} 1: SYS87_7L_____1_0203_11_Verb_ueber_Datenbus 
{checkpoint/action}	{data}	{result}
{checkpoint}: 
{message}	- {Connect the diagnosis connector to the car – start the car}	
{checkpoint} : {contact fault memory}
{message}	{The Climatronic control module – J255 has confirmed the following fault: 01299 diagnosis channel for control module – J533. Please read the fault code. Sporadic. Next, the fault code memory will be checked for control module-J533 for ????}	
{checkpoint} : ÁíÜãíùóç ìíÞìçò âëáâþí åãêåöÜëïõ -J533 
{diagnosis} {OK}

OKAY

0
{message}	{No fault was stored for control module J533. Next the fault code memory for the Climatronic control module will be overwritten ???}	
{checkpoint} : {reset fault code}
{diagnosis} {OK}



{diagnosis} {OK}

0
{message}	{The fault code memory for Climatronic control module J255 has been overwritten. Turn on the ignition and let the car idle??? Activate the climate control system. Turn off the engine and start it up again so that the fault code memory can be read correctly.}	
{checkpoint} : {closing fault memory}
{diagnosis} {OK}


{message}	{There are no fault codes stored for the Climatronic system that would indicate a communication problem with the Climatronic control module – J255 through the comfort control module??? End of check}	
{Operability Check}	OK 

Meat


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (meatster)*

Happy New Year Meat,
Sorry for not translating everything but what appears below 2416 is simply an error message in detail coming from the Cimatronic, so I thought was not important.
Thanks for the work and for posting...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (jinxegg)*

Wow, after trying to read the 5051 output, I'm sure happy I have my VAG-COM and it's cleanly structured output.
Jinx, what options do you have on your vehicle?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Wow, after trying to read the 5051 output, I'm sure happy I have my VAG-COM and it's cleanly structured output.

OMG, you can say that again. That's outright awful. Who in their right mind would write software that outputs crap like that? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by sciencegeek at 8:22 PM 1-2-2005_


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_
OMG, you can say that again. That's outright awful. Who in their right mind would write software that outputs crap like that? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by sciencegeek at 8:22 PM 1-2-2005_

For their eyes only, so that you don't get any ideas to start messing with it, you....sciencegeek!!!








OPTIONS:
6speed auto transmission/Tiptronic
Air suspension
Cruise control
Wood trim
Xenon Lights
Leather Pack(with front electrically adjusted seats)
Alarm
Electrically operated back door hitch
Power Sunroof *
Cd changer
Ski bag
* also sold as "moonroof" to more romantic customers....


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (jinxegg)*

Jinx,
Do you have Nav? (I know it's not listed in your options but thought I'd check.) If so, is the pitch and roll screen enabled and operative?


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (TregOH)*

No NAV, TregOH.
It is starting in our market in a couple of months and I guess it will be a while to become jinxfree...
Maybe something for my next one.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*R5 TDI Coding from UK*

Here's the coding from on R5 RDI in the UK from MyTouareg.co.uk:

_Quote, originally posted by *Danny* »_VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,45,46,47,55,56,65,68,6E
,77
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 070 906 016 F
Component: R5 2,5L EDC G000AG 5221
Coding: 0001175
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 BP
Component: AL 750 6A 0560
Coding: 0004136
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0006146
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 Q
Component: 0P Kessy 6610
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0098404
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 970 K
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 1821
Coding: 0007411
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 
Component: Navigation 0101
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module: Not Coded
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: GN HSG 0200
Coding: 0000065
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0101
Coding: 0001045
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 G
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.

Not to many options on my car, auto, parking sensors, keyless entry and keyless start and I fitted the oem sat nav afterwards. Need to look into the fault code I got on the navigation module I think it could be because I dont have the 5 inch colour display but I'm not sure.
Cheers
Danny


----------



## doublee (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: KevCO's Codes (aircooled)*

aircooled,
if you're successful w/ the rear fog installation I will do it too.
Please keep us posted.
In the meanwhile: where will you hook up the cable for the power supply for the bulb? At which controller? Where is it located? Do you have pin layouts of that controller? ...or will you have to connect directly to the switch?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

It's already been done. All of the information you need is in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1526350


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,46,47,55,56,65,68,6E
Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DB
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0010
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0101
Address 02 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 09D 927 750 AQ
Component: AL 750 6A 0551
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0014594
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 05 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3D0 909 135 R
Component: 0V Kessy 6610
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 06 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 08 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0020020
Shop #: WSC 25799
No fault code found.
Address 09 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105692
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 16 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L6 920 980 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2921
Coding: 0005131
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 19 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 1C -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L6 919 879
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 22 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 29 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3D0 909 157
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 34 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 36 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 37 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0628
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 39 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3D0 909 158
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 46 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: H6 HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00129 - Left Rear Inside Door Handle Illumination (L133)
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Address 47 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L6 035 466
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 56 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628
Coding: 0023417
Shop #: WSC 31414
5 Faults Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36)
004 - No Signal/Communication
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left
011 - Open Circuit
00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right
011 - Open Circuit
00880 - Connection to Speaker Rear Left
011 - Open Circuit
00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right
011 - Open Circuit
Address 68 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Address 6E -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 7L6 919 044 K
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0538
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End -------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Nefarious1.8t)*

got some fault codes there, nefarious. record them, clear them, wait for them to come back and if they do visit the friendly neighborhood dealer.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_got some fault codes there, nefarious. record them, clear them, wait for them to come back and if they do visit the friendly neighborhood dealer.

already done that. The speaker faults are because I have soundII w/ nav but enabled the other set of outputs on the back of the nav in prep for a sub/amp install. The short to ground fault has come back a few times and the dealer will be looking into it as well as the light rain sensor next time it's in.
I think the phone fault is because I accidently enable the CAN telephone while enabling the second set of audio outputs in block 56


_Modified by Nefarious1.8t at 8:54 PM 3-17-2005_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Nefarious1.8t)*

The light sensor error is normal, at least I've seen it in almost every Touareg scan to date.
To everyone else, thanks for posting your information to my thread. I'm glad to see that it seems to have helped a few out, and it has helped me see the differences between the different vehicles.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Rock on!








(







)


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Just did a scan when I added the TPMS "inflation info" and have the same light sensor error. Also have a simular illumnation error for the handle.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Here's another complete controller scan of a North American 2004 V8 model VIN 21xxx with Premium Plus (PPS) package, and Winter Package (note that the heated steering wheel works, but DOES NOT display in the MFI).
I've done the usual recoding to eliminate seatbelt chime, enable DRL selection in the MFI, enable both high beams, but not recoded the radio to European to get rid of door open buzzer.
Address 01: Engine
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DA
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q 0565
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 09415
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0014593
Shop #: WSC 09430
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 09807
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 09415
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105692
Shop #: WSC 31414
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 953 549 C
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3201
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 920 980 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2820
Coding: 0005231
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 22: AWD
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 09807
Address 29: Left Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 31: Engine other
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 
Note: Excessive Comm Errors
Address 32: Differential Locks
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 0AC 927 771 B
Component: SG-Quersperre 5018
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 33: OBD-II
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: OBD-II/EOBD
Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 37: Navigation
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 887 A
Component: Navigation 0627
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 39: Right Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2M HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 09415
Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 56: Radio
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0627
Coding: 0005077
Shop #: WSC 40907
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Guys, be aware that if you are using the 'autoscan' feature to scan your Touareg, you will probably need to open up the 'autoscan.txt' file that is in the VAG-COM software folder, and add the following controllers to the string that is used for the Touareg: 69, 75, At the same time, you can delete 45, and 55, from that string, this will slightly speed up the progress of your scan.
The following controllers should be enumerated in your Touareg autoscan string: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,18,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,46,47,56,65,68,69,6E,75,77
Michael


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The following controllers should be enumerated in your Touareg autoscan string: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,18,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,46,47,56,65,68,69,6E,75,77

To expand a little on this: You can run the control module finder to see which modules are present. It will give you a couple of false positives, but that's ok. The one I remember is 31; no need to scan at address 31. Also, you may not need to scan all of the above ... 77, for example, is an option I don't have; 34 is the air suspension, which some people don't have. If you have the rear diff lock, also scan address 32.
Then you add a line like this as the first non-semicolon line to autoscan.txt, which you will find in the VAG-COM folder. You can edit and save it with NotePad. (Don't edit it in Word.) The format is explained at the top of autoscan.txt. Also, it's ok to scan the airbag controller.
7L,MyEgg,01,02,03,05,08,09,15,16,17,19,1C,22,25,29,32,34,36,39,46,56,65,68,6E


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

michael, what's 11? 18? 47? 69? 75? 77?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Here's a list I work with on the Phaeton. Although the component ID numbers might be slightly different (e.g. J523), the controller addresses will be the same for all vehicles. All the controllers you mentioned above are included in this list.

The following label files are provided for the Phaeton:
ADDRESS ID Description Label File ID
01 Master Engine Controller W12 BAP Engine 07C-906-018-BAP1.lbl
11 Slave Engine Controller W12 Engine 07C-906-018-BAP2.lbl
01 Engine Controller V8 BGH Engine 4D0-907-560-CS.lbl
02 Five-Speed Automatic Transmission 3D0-927-156.lbl
03 ABS Brake Electronics 3D0-614-517.lbl
05 Access and Start Control Module (Kessy) 3D0-909-135.lbl
07 Front Information Display Control Head 3D0-035-008.lbl
09 Central Electronics 3D0-937-049.lbl
13 Automatic Distance Regulation 3D0-907-563.lbl
16 Steering Wheel Electronics 3D0-953-549.lbl
17 Instrument Cluster 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
19 CAN Gateway (part of J285) 6N0-909-901.LBL
34 Level Control System 3D0-907-553.lbl
37 Navigation with CD Mechanism 3D0-919-887.lbl
38 Roof Electronics 3D0-907-135.lbl
46 Central Control for Comfort System 7L0-907-719.lbl OR 3D0-959-933.lbl
47 Digital Sound System Control Module 3D0-035-4xx-47.LBL
57 Television Tuner 3D0-919-146.lbl
65 Tire Pressure Monitoring 3D0-907-273.lbl
71 Battery Monitoring 3D0-915-181.lbl
75 Control Module for Telematics (NAR) 3D0-035-617.lbl
76 Park Distance Control 3D0-919-283.lbl
The following Phaeton controllers have not yet been documented for VAG-COM
01 Engine Controller for V6 or V10
11 Slave Engine Controller for V10
06 Passenger Memory Seat
08 Climatronic
15 Airbag Control Module
18 Auxiliary Heater (Park-heating)
23 Brake Booster (installed with Adaptive Cruise Control only)
27 Rear Information Display Control Head (large display, not just rear climate)
36 Driver Memory Seat, Steering Column Adjustment
66 Rear Memory Seat
68 Wiper Control Module (includes slave J584)
69 Control Module for Towing Sensor
77 Telephone (not NAR Telematics, but cell phone) 


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:45 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re:*

Here are mine
Late model 2004 vin 79xxx. 
I've done the usual recoding to eliminate seatbelt chime, enable DRL selection in the MFI, enable both high beams, recoded the radio to European to get rid nav acceptance, blinker mod to 4, keyless start (which is why i think i get the one error below when I start with the push button, if i remember correctly it shows no error when started with the key Spockat?? ) also vaged for the TPMS to have the 4 options an recoded the radio to show the pitch roll and chaged the radio region coding from 55 to 77. Any questions let me know.

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.0-US

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,45,46,47,55,56,65,68,6E,77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DA
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 BG
Component: AL 600 6Q 0459
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 D
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0108
Coding: 0014337
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00166 - Access/Start Authorization Switch
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0101596
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2921
Coding: 0021131
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0628
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 G
Component: AY HSG 3210
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628
Coding: 0025077
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0110390
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Jim requested a scan of a 2005 Touareg, I am not too familiar with Touaregs but this one seemed nicely loaded with goodies - including DVD navigation - so I scanned it:
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 34 36 37 39 46 47 56 65 68 69 6E 75 77
VIN Number: WVGMM67LX5D059089
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DB
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020
Coding: 0007875
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 AQ
Component: AL 750 6A 0580
Coding: 0004153
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0014594
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 R
Component: 17 Kessy 6610
Coding: 0131304
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000030
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3001
Coding: 0105695
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0952
Coding: 0012355
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 881 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3110
Coding: 0007331
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200
Coding: 0000000
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AJ
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0100
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 C
Component: Navigation 0814
Coding: 0000101
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2L HSG 0201
Coding: 0000085
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0814
Coding: 0004062
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273 B
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0053
Coding: 0211390
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027
Coding: 0000855
Address 69: Trailer
Controller: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854
Coding: 0000002
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 K
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0538
Coding: 0000000


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (treky11)*

Wow, I wish mine looked like that. I scanned mine for fault codes and got about 5 or 7.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_Wow, I wish mine looked like that. I scanned mine for fault codes and got about 5 or 7.

It's all from those screws and nails....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_Wow, I wish mine looked like that. I scanned mine for fault codes and got about 5 or 7.

Well - keep in mind that not everything that appears as a fault code is actually a fault.
For example, 'Intervention Load Management' is not, per se, a fault. It is just an observation that at some time in the past, the central electrical controller has intervened to reduce power. This might be as benign as just shutting off your dome light if you leave the door open too long.
On the Phaeton, there are several fault codes that appear almost all the time (dealing with roof electronics) that we know are not indicative of a fault at all, they are just quirks of the roof electronics control module.
Also, whenever a fault appears with the word 'sporadic' attached to it, that means that the fault existed at some time in the past, *but does not exist now*. In theory, if you hit a bone-jarring pothole that causes some electrical components to wiggle a bit in their mountings - thus resulting in a momentary interruption of continuity on a circuit - you could get half a dozen 'sporadic' faults, none of which are of any concern.
What all this means is that you really need to look at fault codes in context. If you occasionally see a sporadic fault code arising from, for example, a seat controller, but the seat works just fine as far as you can tell, it might be nothing more than something that was lying in the rear footwell pushing up against a cable connection when the seat was moved back - or, a teenager in the back seat putting his or her feet under the seat, and momentarily wiggling an electrical connector.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here is one from a Canadian V10 TDI:
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 34 36 37 39 46 47 56 65 68 69 6E 75 77
VIN Number: WVGHH67L44D043703

Address 01: Engine
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5979
Coding: 0060575
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 L
Component: AL 600 6Q 0447
Coding: 0004153
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0022785
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 044 F
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 X 2715
Coding: 0001030
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105696
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5979
Coding: 0060575
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0952
Coding: 0012355
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 880 S
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2921
Coding: 0005331
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 7L6 815 071 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000000
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 B
Component: Navigation 0629
Coding: 0000002
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2N HSG 0201
Coding: 0000085
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0629
Coding: 0005055
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 G
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Address 75: Telematics
Controller: 3D0 035 617 B
Component: Telematik NAR1 0104
Coding: 0076510


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Guys, be aware that if you are using the 'autoscan' feature to scan your Touareg, you will probably need to open up the 'autoscan.txt' file that is in the VAG-COM software folder, and add the following controllers to the string that is used for the Touareg: 69, 75, At the same time, you can delete 45, and 55, from that string, this will slightly speed up the progress of your scan.
The following controllers should be enumerated in your Touareg autoscan string: 01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,18,19,1C,22,29,34,36,37,39,46,47,56,65,68,69,6E,75,77
Michael

You are missing 25 (also 31 and 33 but they do not seem to report and info).
I just did a module scan on my V10. I have the following:
01,02,03,05,06,08,09,11,15,16,17,18,19,1C,22,25,29,31,33,34,36,37,39,46,47,56,65,68,69,6E,75
Address 01: Engine
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5979
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 01814
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 09D 927 750 L
Component: AL 600 6Q 0447
Coding: 0012328
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 907 379 C
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0107
Coding: 0022785
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 08070
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 937 049 L
Component: 2703
Coding: 0111836
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 11: Engine II
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5979
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 01814
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 17: Instruments
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 920 980 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2921
Coding: 0021131
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 879
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 22: AWD
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 29: Left Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 157
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 31: Engine other
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller:
Address 33: OBD-II
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: OBD-II/EOBD
Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1P1 3650
Coding: 0015520
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 37: Navigation
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0635
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 39: Right Light
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 909 158
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2N HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 47: Sound System
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 035 466
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 56: Radio
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0635
Coding: 0023057
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 69: Trailer
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01814
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 7L6 919 044 G
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 75: Telematics
Protocol: KWP2000
Controller: 3D0 035 617 B
Component: Telematik NAR1 0104
Coding: 0076510
Shop #: WSC 08070


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Please don't forget to add module 32: Differential Locks to the scan list. A fault in this module disables the rear diff lock option.


----------



## swampg8rs (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Just got my VAG last night. Changed the blinker flash to 5, turned off the seat belt chime, tried to get rid of the DVD Nav acceptance screen - no luck so i recoded back to american. Any help there would be much appreciated.
I'll try to get the scan up today, but if not you'll see it tomorrow.
05 V8, Air Susp, Real Diff Lock, DVD Nav, Keyless Access, Bi-Xenon, TPMS, Parking Assist


----------



## swampg8rs (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (swampg8rs)*

Here goes:
(see post above for options)
Friday, 15 July 2005, 22:28:09
VAG-COM Version: Release 504.1-UD
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36 37
39 46 47 56 65 68 69 6E 75 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 560 DB
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 AQ
Component: AL 750 6A 0580
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0014594
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 R
Component: 17 Kessy 6610
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 L
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4017
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3001
Coding: 0105695
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3110
Coding: 0005231
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AJ
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0100
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 32: Differential Locks
Controller: 0AC 927 771 C
Component: SG-Quersperre 5020
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 C
Component: Navigation 0814
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2L HSG 0201
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 05074
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0814
Coding: 0014062
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273 B
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0053
Coding: 0211390
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027
Coding: 0000855
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 K
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0538
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Please don't forget to add module 32: Differential Locks to the scan list. A fault in this module disables the rear diff lock option.

Good catch, I passed that on to Uwe Ross. BTW, I was at Ross-Tech last week for a meeting with Uwe and Sebastian - I will be writing some new and improved label files for the Touareg later this summer. It seems that I can transfer quite a bit of the work I did for the Phaeton over to the truck with relatively few changes. The two vehicles really do have a lot in common, even though the truck is the newer of the two designs.
Michael


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*V6 TDI Scan*

Deleted.


_Modified by aircooled at 11:06 AM 7-27-2005_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

2006 V6, No options whatsoever.
Does not have annoying "Passenger Airbag Off" MFI indicator and beep. Does have annoying seatbelt chime when passenger does not buckle seatbelt.
VAG-COM Version: Release 504.1-UD

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36 37 39 45 46
47 56 65 68 69 6E

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 022 906 032 GT
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 7532
Coding: 0000133
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 DA
Component: AL 750 6A 0741
Coding: 0004216
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0014338
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
000 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 7L0 909 135 
Component: Kessy 6700
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 L
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4017
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3001
Coding: 0100447
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2011
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AJ
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0100
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 F
Component: 33 HSG 0300
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 180 B
Component: Radio DE2 0010
Coding: 0001405
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027
Coding: 0000855
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 N
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

scan the airbag controller. really, it won't screw up anything.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (sciencegeek)*

Duh, I meant to. I'll scan it in the morning. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

OK, here is the Airbag module scan for the 2006 V6
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 01 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0562
Coding: 0012337
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Here's my coding:
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 C
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 26074
No fault code found.
Who has the guts to see if coding 0012337 turns the warning off?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (sciencegeek)*

Here is a scan of my Touareg now that it is back from the shop:
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 3D0 909 601 B
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0642
Coding: 0012355
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Of course, since it's an early 04, there is no warning.
However, I also had my instrument cluster replaced. It is one of the modern clusters, without a rear fog indicator (







) and a new ESP lights (car with w/ little skid marks vs the circular arrow with a triangle in it). There is a possibility that the instrument cluster revision has something to do with the airbag warning.
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3110
Coding: 0005131
Old cluster:
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 2710
Coding: 0005131


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Seems like a reasonable guess ... though it would not be something that could be changed by changing the coding.
I just tried to recode my airbag controller to 12337 or 12355 but the coding doesn't stick.
The more I think about it the more I think that it's unlikely that it has to do with the airbag controller ... you're probably right about the instrument cluster, and the beep/nonbeep behavior is probably hard-coded.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_I just tried to recode my airbag controller to 12337 or 12355 but the coding doesn't stick.

These airbag control units have a very special coding, each of them does only accept 1 particlular coding, so recoding can not work. Sure, all the different versions (different index) have different parameters, so this is what changes the behavior, but this can't be changed with a normal diagnostic tool and this should not be changes by anyone.


_Modified by Theresias at 5:23 PM 10-13-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Comparison: Engine*

Ok, so let's start some comparing between MY 2004 and MY 2006.

_Quote, originally posted by *Engine Code: BAA* »_Controller: 022 906 032 BF
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0005
Coding: 0001133


_Quote, originally posted by *Engine Code: BMX* »_]Controller: 022 906 032 GT
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 7532
Coding: 0000133

The coding table for both is pretty simple:
*000?xxx: Level Control*
0 - w/o Self Levelling Suspension
1 - with Self Levelling Suspension
*000x?xx: Powertrain*
1 - All-Wheel-Drive
*000xx?x: CAN-Databus*
+1 - Brake Electronics (ABS)
+2 - Airbag System
*000xxx?: Transmission*
2 - 6-Speed Manual Transmission
3 - Automatic Transmission
*edit*
Now online here:
http://en.openobd.org/vw/touareg_7l.htm#01_07
*edit2*
Corrected labelfile includes coding now:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...X.lbl
Updated redirect file:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...1.lbl


_Modified by Theresias at 5:49 PM 10-13-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Comparison: Brake Electronics*

Next part auf our comparison...

_Quote, originally posted by *MY 2004* »_Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 B
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0106
Coding: 0014593


_Quote, originally posted by *MY 2006* »_Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0014338

One of the more complex coding tables, now online:
http://en.openobd.org/vw/touareg_7l.htm#03
A VAG-COM labelfile which includes coding only can be obtained here:
http://www.Ross-Tech.com/vag-c...9.lbl


_Modified by Theresias at 11:59 AM 10-14-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Comparison: Transmission*

Another day, another comparison... (tell me if I should stop that!)

_Quote, originally posted by *2004* »_Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 K
Component: AL 600 6Q 0361
Coding: 0004153


_Quote, originally posted by *2006* »_Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 DA
Component: AL 750 6A 0741
Coding: 0004216

Coding chart is now online:
http://en.openobd.org/vw/touareg_7l.htm#02
An existing (updated) labelfile can be found here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...0.lbl


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_....The more I think about it the more I think that it's unlikely that it has to do with the airbag controller ... you're probably right about the instrument cluster, and the beep/nonbeep behavior is probably hard-coded.

Had the same problem, when pursuing the "Children of a lesser God" project. 
The 03 controllers would not accept 05 coding and could not communicate with the new ones and according to my VW tech, it had to do with the instrument cluster being different.
Makes sense, as it is the CAN bus gateway.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_The 03 controllers would not accept 05 coding and could not communicate with the new ones and according to my VW tech, it had to do with the instrument cluster being different.

As I said, the coding does not depend on the MY directly, it depends on the so called parameters, sciencegeek called it hard-coded, which is pretty much what it is.
And once more, for airbag control moduls a specific set of parameters does only accept one particular coding, nothing else, no chance to recode it.
I do not want to blame you or anybody else, but if you do not know what exactly you are doing, you should not start doing it. Recoding control modules is part of this too.

_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_Makes sense, as it is the CAN bus gateway.

Not really...
The communication via CAN is standardized and I havn't heard of real spec changes in between 2003 and 2005 there. Most of the newer moduls will work fine even in older cars, it's just a different set of parameters that change the airbag deployment and accident recognition behavior...


_Modified by Theresias at 1:43 PM 10-15-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (Theresias)*

One thing people still look for is what coding tells the car that TPMS (tire pressure monitoring system) is on the car or not. We still have not found out how to trick 2004 models into not looking for the TPMS. If you put a set of wheels on the car that do not have the sensors, there is always an alarm tiggered whenever you start the car. There must be some coding or lack of a code (ie. on 2005 models that do not have the system) that tells the main computer not to look for the TPMS.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Suppose you know that there is a seperate control module?
Suppose you retrofit that one too?
Which value did you code?
Have you performed the necessary adaptation/test drive?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Yes, we know there is a TPMS module. But I think someone has tried to disconnect the module and there is still a fault given. So there could be a code in some other module that makes that module look for the TPMS module.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Question is, what/where did you find that fault?
I would not be surprised if it was thrown by the CAN-Gateway...


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_...I do not want to blame you or anybody else, but if you do not know what exactly you are doing, you should not start doing it. Recoding control modules is part of this too.
_Modified by Theresias at 1:43 PM 10-15-2005_

Gee, thanks, I will never ask my dealer's chief tech to recode my controllers again...








When exactly are you touring Greece....???


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_Gee, thanks, I will never ask my dealer's chief tech to recode my controllers again...









As said, I don't want to blame somebody.








There are many top of the line dealer techs, but there are also alot of guys which don't no much about diagnostics and control module specifications. 
Sorry, but thats how it is.
The rule of thumb is, don't believe anything, until you definitly know what the facts are.


----------



## sleepera8 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Here are mine....
VAG-COM Version: Release 504.1-UD

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 34 36 37 39
45 46 47 55 56 65 68 6E 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5979
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 BB
Component: AL 600 6Q 0467
Coding: 0012328
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 D
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0108
Coding: 0022785
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 M
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 06482
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 L
Component: 2703
Coding: 0111837
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01517 - Control Module for Trailer/Towing Sensor (J345)
014 - Defective
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II
Controller: 070 906 016 BG
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5979
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 980 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2921
Coding: 0007411
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00664 - Fuel gauge
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Controller: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0635
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Controller: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L0 959 933 G
Component: 2N HSG 3210
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0635
Coding: 0025077
Shop #: WSC 09807
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0211390
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 G
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

My New 2006 V8, Winter, Pkg 3, Trailer Hitch. It has the backup camera. You'll see the code. Also note that the DVD Nav is coded to look at the backup camera like it is a TV tuner.
================
VAG-COM Version: Beta 510.0-UD
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36 37
39 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6E 75 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No: 4D0 907 560 DF
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020
Coding: 0007875
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09D 927 750 DB
Component: AL 750 6A 0742
Coding: 0004216
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0014594
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No: 7L0 909 137 
Component: 0E Kessy 6700
Coding: 0131304
Part No: XXX XXX XXX XX
Component: ELV XXXX
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 7L6 907 040 L
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4017
Coding: 0020030
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3001
Coding: 0105695
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 01 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0562
Coding: 0012337
Part No: 7L0 959 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0008
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 7L6 920 981 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3111
Coding: 0007231
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AR
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0112
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000003
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 32: Differential Locks
Part No: 0AC 927 771 C
Component: SG-Quersperre 5020
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Part No: 7L6 919 887 M
Component: Navigation 0044
Coding: 0000101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000003
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 7L0 959 933 F
Component: 33 HSG 0300
Coding: 0000085
Part No: 7L0 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Part No: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0044
Coding: 0014062
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Part No: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027
Coding: 0000343
Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110
Coding: 00208933
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer
Part No: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854
Coding: 0000002
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam.
Part No: 7L6 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0051
Coding: 0010101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Part No: 7L6 919 044 N
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

Were is the scan of the v6 tdi ?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (R5TDI)*

Note that there is a new production (not beta) release of VAG-COM out - 5.12 - it has been available since December 24 2005. You can find further information at this post in the Phaeton forum: New release of VAG-COM Software (Version 5.12)
Michael


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

>aircooled : please, can you email me the scan of the v6 tdi.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (R5TDI)*

Emailed.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Here is the scan of the V6-TDI. Note, 09-Central Electronics is missing, and is 69-Trailer.
Installed components include: Adaptive Headlights (prototype), CD NAV, OEM TV Tuner, Keyless Entry, 4 Zone, AUX (Webasto) heater controls.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 7L0 907 401 
Component: 3.0L V6 TDI G001AG 0060
Coding: 0011775
Shop #: WSC 00011
No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 09D 927 750 D
Component: AL 750 6A 0655
Coding: 0004200
Shop #: WSC 20039
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0014594
Shop #: WSC 46578
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Controller: 3D0 909 135 Q
Component: 0D Kessy 6610
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 044 H
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 X 3717
Coding: 0000230
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01596 - Motor for Outside/Recirculated Air Flap (V154)
000 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

09 ???????
Address 16: Steering wheel
Controller: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31912
No fault code found.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 7L6 920 981 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3110
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
02251 - Heater Unit Locked
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Controller: 0AD 927 755 AJ
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0100
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Controller: 3D0 909 135 Q
Component: 0D Kessy 6610
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414
XXXXXXXXXXX ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 31: Engine other
Controller: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 32: Differential Locks
Controller: 0AC 927 771 C
Component: SG-Quersperre 5020
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Controller: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Controller: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Controller: 7L6 919 887 
Component: Navigation 0634
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 98765
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 7L6 951 171 
Component: A Innenraumsensor 0019
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Controller: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Controller: 7L6 907 357 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X010
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01547
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0634
Coding: 0015057
Shop #: WSC 01439
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner
Controller: 7L6 919 146 C
Component: TV Tuner H02 0702
Coding: 0000010
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 64: Stabilizers
Controller: 
VAG-COM Error
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Controller: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027
Coding: 0000855
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist
Controller: 7L0 919 283 E
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 0907
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone
Controller: 7L6 035 729 F
Component: Handyvorb2 H17 0020
Coding: 0000411
Shop #: WSC 01675
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 J
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0538
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 03999
No fault code found.


----------



## credditt (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Here's a scan of my '04 V6. Only options I've got are Sound System I and tow hitch.
Current VAG-COM coding changes: activated rear fog, high beams on w/ fogs, added inflation info to MFI, disabled seat belt chime, and changed one touch turn signal to 4 blinks.
I had a dead battery yesterday for no apparent reason. I was amazed at all the fault codes it caused. 
_______________________________________
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Tuesday,10,October,2006,13:17:12
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36 37
39 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN Number: WVGBC77L54D064xxx
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 022 906 032 BF HW: 
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 6742
Coding: 0000133
Shop #: WSC 05074
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09D 927 750 BD
Component: AL 600 6Q 0457
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 7L0 907 379 D
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0108
Coding: 0014337
Shop #: WSC 05080
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
000 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 K HW: 5WK 470 25
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
3 Faults Found:
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0020020
Shop #: WSC 05074
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0100476
Shop #: WSC 05074
3 Faults Found:
01517 - Control Module for Trailer/Towing Sensor (J345)
014 - Defective
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - - - Intermittent
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 3D0 909 601 C
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 7L0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 005 0006
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 7L6 920 970 L
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 1822
Coding: 0005231
Shop #: WSC 05074
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 05074
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Part No: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
1 Fault Found:
00926 - Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AB
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2D HSG 0200
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 05074
Part No: 7L0 959 701 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 703 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 704 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
6 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386)
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387)
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388)
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398)
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Part No: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 7L6 035 180 
Component: Radio DE2 0009
Coding: 0000401
Shop #: WSC 00000
5 Faults Found:
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00880 - Connection to Speaker Rear Left
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Part No: 7L6 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0110390
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 05074
2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0
00576 - Terminal 15
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Part No: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
No fault code found.
End
_Modified by credditt at 8:05 PM 10-10-2006_


_Modified by credditt at 8:09 PM 10-10-2006_


----------



## vwtdirookie (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (credditt)*

Bump
I just changed my battery yesterday and I got a few codes too.
Address 19: CAN Gateway
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387)
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

Address 46: Central Conv.
01359 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (E198)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
The only two symptoms I can actually see are that the driver door window will not go up by one-touch and the key fob will no longer open the other doors by pushing unlock twice, I can do it manually with the key in the handle and turning twice.








My car is a '03 Jetta Tdi and I know I'm in the wrong area, but after doing a search for these conditions, credditt's post is the closest post I've found. Just hoping some of the experts around here can help me


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (vwtdirookie)*

Sorry, try posting in the VAG-COM area or MKIV forums. For the windows, manually roll them up and down to their limits to relearn their position.


----------



## vwtdirookie (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Thanks aircooled, I got the window working again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I just need to get the door locks working. I've asked in the other groups, vagcom and golf/jetta IV, about that problem.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Below is a scan of a 2008 V8 Touareg. This was via a control module finder scan starting 01 ending 7F. This vehicle did not have navigation or rear differential lock. It is a 2 zone Climatronic with the power rear lift gate.
The scan was done with a non-CAN HEX-USB and VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Address 01: Engine
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 907 560 B
Component: 4.2l V8/4V Y619
Coding: 04210009590F0560
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 09D 927 750 ET
Component: AL 750 6A 0948
Coding: 0004216
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 907 379 K
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25E1 0302
Coding: 0004482
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 909 137 B
Component: 29 Kessy 6840
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 907 040 T
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4222
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 937 049 AA
Component: J519 1800
Coding: 230008002F243C000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 953 549 F
Component: Lenksaeulenmodul X090
Coding: 0010012
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 22: AWD
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0119
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 909 137 B
Component: 29 Kessy 6840
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 907 553 G
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3112
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0703
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 959 933 
Component: 0L HSG 7124
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 55: Xenon Range
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X014
Coding: 1292291
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 6D: Trunk Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 959 107 
Component: J605 HECKKLAPPE 1110
Coding: 0022110
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 76: Park Assist
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000

_Modified by v10tdiguy at 2:25 PM 11-16-2006_


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 2:29 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (v10tdiguy)*

Here is a comparison of my 2006 V8 to the 2008 facelifted V8. Note, there are missing modules on the 2008, I think that they have moved over to the CAN-Bus diagnostics.
2006 Address 01: Engine
Part No: 4D0 907 560 DF
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020
Coding: 0007875
2008 Address 01: Engine
Part No: 7L0 907 560 B
Component: 4.2l V8/4V Y619
Coding: 04210009590F0560
2006 Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09D 927 750 DB
Component: AL 750 6A 0742
Coding: 0004216
2008 Address 02: Auto Trans
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 09D 927 750 ET
Component: AL 750 6A 0948
Coding: 0004216
2006 Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203
Coding: 0014594
2008 Address 03: ABS Brakes
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 907 379 K
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25E1 0302
Coding: 0004482
2006 Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No: 7L0 909 137
Component: 0E Kessy 6700
Coding: 0131304
2008 Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 909 137 B
Component: 29 Kessy 6840
Coding: 0147688
2006 Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Part No: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
2008 Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
2006 Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 7L6 907 040 L
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4017
Coding: 0020030
2008 Address 08: Auto HVAC
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 907 040 T
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4222
Coding: 0020030
2006 Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3001
Coding: 0105695
2008 Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 937 049 AA
Component: J519 1800
Coding: 230008002F243C000000000000000000
*Missing
Address 15: Airbags*
2006 Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
2008 Address 16: Steering wheel
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 953 549 F
Component: Lenksaeulenmodul X090
Coding: 0010012

*Missing:
Address 17: Instruments
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Address 1C: Position Sensing*
2006 Address 22: AWD
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AR
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0112
2008 Address 22: AWD
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0119
2008 Address 25: Immobilizer
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 909 137 B
Component: 29 Kessy 6840
Coding: 0147688
*Missing
Address 29: Left Light
Address 32: Differential Locks*
2006 Address 34: Level Control
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
2008 Address 34: Level Control
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 907 553 G
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3112
Coding: 0015521
2006 Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
2008 Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0703
Coding: 0000000
*Missing
Address 39: Right Light*
2006 Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 7L0 959 933 F
Component: 33 HSG 0300
Coding: 0000085
2008 Address 46: Central Conv.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 959 933
Component: 0L HSG 7124
Coding: 0000085
*Missing
Address 47: Sound System*
2008 Address 55: Xenon Range
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X014
Coding: 1292291
*Missing
Address 56: Radio
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Address 69: Trailer*
2008 Address 6D: Trunk Elect.
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L6 959 107
Component: J605 HECKKLAPPE 1110
Coding: 0022110
*Missing
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof*
2006 Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107
2008 Address 76: Park Assist
Protocol: KWP2000
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Thanks for doing this comparison! I may get a chance to scan again with a CAN based tool. Hopefully that scan will show more modules.


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (v10tdiguy)*

Friday,25,August,2006,17:38:24
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.0-UD
Ralph @ North Penn VW
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36 37
39 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6E 75 76 77

VIN Number: WVGEM77LX4D070733
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DA HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0050
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 06490
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09D 927 750 BG
Component: AL 600 6Q 0459
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 7L0 907 379 D
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0108
Coding: 0014593
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06490
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105692
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01517 - Control Module for Trailer/Towing Sensor (J345)
014 - Defective
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 3D0 909 601 C
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 7L0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 005 0006
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 7L6 920 980 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2922
Coding: 0005231
Shop #: WSC 06490
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Part No: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 06496
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 32: Differential Locks
Part No: 0AC 927 771 B
Component: SG-Quersperre 5018
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Part No: 7L6 919 887 M
Component: Navigation 0047
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 06496
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: 2M HSG 0201
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 06485
Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Part No: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 7L6 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0047
Coding: 0014062
Shop #: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
00821 - Antenna 2 for Radio (R93)
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded
000 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Part No: 7L6 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0211390
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 06485
4 Faults Found:
02564 - Trailer; Left Tail Lamps
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0
02566 - Trailer; Left Turn Signals
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0
02565 - Trailer; Right Turn Signals
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0
02562 - Trailer; Brake Lamps
011 - Open Circuit
 Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Part No: 7L6 919 044 F
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 7L0 919 283 E
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 0907
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (joeofthemountain)*

you do seem to have some faults, joe


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (aircooled)*

Below is a complete scan of the vehicle mentioned above.
This scan was done with a HEX+CAN tool. As a result more modules were found.
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Friday,17,November,2006,11:55:57
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 04 05 06 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34
36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN Number: WVGMB77L57D008162
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 7L0 907 560 B HW: 7L0 907 560 
Component: 4.2l V8/4V Y619
Coding: 04210009590F0560
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No SW: 09D 927 750 ET HW: ************
Component: AL 750 6A 0948
Coding: 0004216
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 7L0 907 379 K HW: 7L0 907 379 K
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25E1 0302
Coding: 0004482
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 04: Steering Angle
Part No: 7L6 955 119 
Component: J400__ Front Wiper 5101
Coding: 0000341
Shop #: WSC 31414

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 250706 014 1201
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 B HW: 5WK 485 17
Component: 29 Kessy 6840
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 4E0 905 852 E
Component: ELV 1940
1 Fault Found:
00184 - Control Circuit for Engine Start/Stop Switch
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 7L6 907 040 T
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4222
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No SW: 7L6 937 049 AA HW: 7L6 937 049 AA
Component: J519 1800
Coding: 230008002F243C000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 7L0 959 655 HW: 7L0 959 655 
Component: J234 ZX VW8T 0250
Coding: 0023128
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 7L0 959 339 F
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 7L6 953 549 F
Component: Lenksaeulenmodul X090
Coding: 0010012
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No SW: 7L6 920 985 K HW: 7L6 920 985 K
Component: J0285 KOMBI-INST. 6517
Coding: 0007201
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 7L6 920 985 K
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 6517
Coding: 7FE2EF9D61066002
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Part No SW: 7L6 919 879 B HW: 7L6 919 879 B
Component: Kompass 001 0001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0119
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control
Part No: 7L0 907 553 G
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3112
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0703
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 7L6 959 933 
Component: 0L HSG 7124
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 7L0 959 701 P
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 6301
Part No: 7L0 959 702 P
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 6301
Part No: 7L0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Part No SW: 7L6 907 357 A HW: 7L6 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X014
Coding: 1292291
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X007
Coding: 00000019
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X007
Coding: 00000019
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 7L6 035 180 C HW: 7L6 035 180 C
Component: Radio DE2 0007
Coding: 0000400
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr.
Part No: 7L6 955 119 
Component: J400__ Front Wiper 5101
Coding: 0000341
Shop #: WSC 31414

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 250706 014 1201
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect.
Part No SW: 7L6 959 107 HW: 7L6 959 107 
Component: J605 HECKKLAPPE 1110
Coding: 0022110
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Part No SW: 7L6 919 044 Q HW: 7L6 919 044 Q
Component: J702 Dachdisplay X361
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_you do seem to have some faults, joe









It's not my fault!!!!
He he he. I don't have a Vag-com. This was from the dealer tech when I was upgrading my CD Nav to DVD nav.


----------

